# The Fast Show 2014



## hoodedreeper (Dec 19, 2013)

Headed up to Santa Pod Raceway yesterday for The Fast Show. The weather was gloomy all day,luckily with only a couple of spits of rain,it was bloody cold though! A lot of club stands on display,but there seemed to be a lot of stock cars on display which was a shame.














































If you know anyone in the photos,please feel free to tag/share/comment/like would be greatly appreciated 

>> Facebook Album <<

>> Flickr Album <<


----------



## ls3-steve (May 7, 2011)

the S13 in drifting is my mate Richard. I know he would love to see this.
will send him the link


----------



## hoodedreeper (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some nice cars there, but plenty of horrors.

The modified isn't anywhere near as big as it was when i young, but many of the cars are even worse than they were in the 90/00s.


----------

